# What length is adequate



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Good morning campers.
Now got my 2006 Adria Twin (fixed bed).
What size duvet do you use?. Also, what size water hose will be long enough?.
Thanks for lookig. tuk-tuk.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Two standard double size duvets. A summer one and a winter one. we sleep on the winter duvet in summer and are covered by the summer one, vice versa in winter.


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Rowley.
Sorry I should have said dimensions.
Thanks anyway. tuk-tuk.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We have found, from experience, that the best sized duvet is the shape of the bed with an even overlap that may, if you wish, be tucked in. Most fixed beds are asymmetric with a corner or shape deleted from the squared off corners of the beds at home. Using a normal duvet, of any size, will tend to drag off at the cut-off corner. Although you can buy shaped duvets (see and motorhome magazine ads.), it is pretty simple to draw the shape of the missing corner and machine along the shape and removing the excess.
There is no simple answer to your 'What size' question, as there does not appear to be a standard size for motorhomes.
Good luck!

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We just used king sized 3 season duvets, although never needed to have it as winter, not sure of the dimensions, just buy one big enough, they go on width, 4' 5' 6' I think, google for duvets if it's size critical.

Kev.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

rowley said:


> Two standard double size duvets. A summer one and a winter one. we sleep on the winter duvet in summer and are covered by the summer one, vice versa in winter.


We do ths too, much easer bed making too!


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Our fixed end bed is the same as a 4' 6'' bed. We use a very light weight summer one and a "normal" one for winter. On the mattress we have a fluffy type mattress protector and an under electric blanket!

For the hoses we have three, a length of hard hose about 2 metres for when parked next to the tap, and to join to the next two bits at the filler end as it helps stop kinks, a 10 metre and 15 metre "food quality" blue roll flat hose. Actually was a 25 metre roll, expensive but has been very good and with no plastic taste. When I had a van conversion space was tight and I could move the van more easily so I carried less.

p-c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I forgot the hose part.

We had the blue roll flat hoses, used them twice, too much of a chore, and if on low pressure they take ages to fill the tank as the flat hoses made the water go even slower, I switch to a yellow diamond patterned standard hose, and just let the water run for a second, no odd tastes, we just had one hose about 10 metres long, which was always too long, but kept it that length just in case.

One tip for hose storage, I used to attach it to itself with the hozelock connector I drained it first, and it stopped creepy crawlies living in it, coiled up and held with a bungee.

Kev.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We use a standard double quilted mattress cover, so we don't feel the join down the middle of the mattress. We take cotton sheets (French double fitted sheet fits better than a British one), double cotton top sheet, a 9 Tog standard double quilt and cover, and a lightweight fluffy blanket. The blanket is navy blue, and looks quite smart, and we cover the bed with it when travelling, instead of using the very heavy bed cover that came with the MH.

This bedding selection covers our needs (and us!). For example, in May we went from Wales down to the tunnel, through France, then Spain and Portugal. Britain, France and Northern Spain were cold and wet, and we used the sheets and the quilt. Then it got warmer and we used the sheets and the blanket. In Extremadura in Spain and Alentejo in Portugal we just used the sheets. Pure cotton sheets are essential in hot climates.

When we have to use sheets, quilt and blanket, we know we need to head either south or home!

We carry a 15 metre food quality hosepipe, along with various fittings. It's long, but sometimes necessary. It does take up a lot of space, so we're going to try fastening it to the bike rack on our next trip.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Whatever length of hose or lead you cary and use it will be just too short on many occasions. Sods Law.
So carry a multitude of various lengths and feel confident you can handle any situation.

Ray.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I agree that the flat hose is a bit of a chore, you have to unwind it all and it has to "inflate" with water before there is any flow. that is partly the reason I cut mine down to 10 and 15 metre lengths. also agree that you should join the ends together to keep the inside clean and flush it through before use.
p-c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I believe that there are a couple of threads on here about using hydrants for fresh water.

Kev.


----------

